# JPanel neu laden



## me.toString (28. Jan 2004)

Hallo @ all ...

ich bin zwar kein Java-Anfänger ... aber irgendwie hab ich im Moment ein Brett
vor'm Kopf ...

Ich habe eine Swinganwendung, die im oberen bereich ein ComboBox und im unteren
bereich ein JPanel ( welches abhänig vom gewählten Eintrag in der comboBox
erzeugt wird ) hat. Wenn in der ComboBox ein anderer Eintrag gewählt wird, wird 
das Event abgefangen, das alte JPanel ( im unteren bereich ) durch ein neues
ersetzt. Jetzt mein Problem ... wie schaffe ich es, dass das neue Panel angezeigt
wird ??? 

Michael


----------



## marred (28. Jan 2004)

hast du mal panel.repaint() und panel.validate() versucht???

Müsste eigentlich gehen....

Gruß,
marred


----------



## weljo (25. Okt 2008)

hat bei mir nicht funktioniert habs aber anders gelöst


extends JFrame

remove(JPanel);
getContentPane().add(JPanel);   	
this.repaint();
this.validate();   

... oder

JFrame.remove(JPanel);
JFrame.getContentPane().add(JPanel);   	
JFrame.repaint();
JFrame.validate();


----------



## Marco13 (26. Okt 2008)

Such mal auf den sun-Seiten nach "CradLayout" - das macht genau das!


----------

